# has anyone heard of chocolate scuffles



## ecolee01 (May 11, 2007)

has anyone heard of a dessert called chocolate scuffle. Help! I am supposed to produce this dessert for 30 people on Thursday. The previous pastry chef made this and I have no idea what it is! I was told it was a warm chocolate cake-type affair , at service the middle is scooped out and it is topped with whipped cream.


----------



## curdled & broke (Nov 29, 2007)

I do not know the dessert, but i did notice that " scuffle" is identical to the word "souffle", except for the little curve on the "o".

Is there a chance your recipe has a typo?
good luck


----------



## ecolee01 (May 11, 2007)

That is just the problem, I don't have a recipe, but you may be right about the souffle thing! The person that types up our BEO's is notorious for misspelling words. The previous pastry chef made this dessert two years ago, and our banquet director is assuring me that it IS indeed a chocolate scuffle. What a doofus! Thanks.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

i agree with curdled..could be a chocolate souffle, but that's not really 'cake like' , but usually it is scooped out or 'cracked' and topped with creme anglaise..could it be molten lava cakes?cape chef or sorry can't recall retired chefs name would be better at answering this question for you..another thouth is that chocolate souffles are usually done in individual ramekins as well as the molten lavas...sorry, i can't be of more help, but this forum is full of proffesionals that can..i'm hoping for enlightenment myself soon!
joey


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

of course it must be souffle! 

I googled chocolate scuffle just for the heck of it to see if anything came up, there was one or two menus that came up, must have been written by your banquet director or someone else typing from someone's hand written notes. There was also one very x-rated option I didn't click on, maybe there was whipped cream involved there too :lol: . But I would say with some certainty that it has to be souffle. Jeez Louise on that banquet director. Make a chocolate souffle, if they don't turn out or fall, you can call it a scuffle. or a skirmish, or whatever... 

If you're doing chocolate souffles, as you might know, most standard souffles have issues with firing and serving in a very time sensitive fashion. If you have a copy of Bo Friberg's The Professional Pastry Chef, he does "chocolate refrigerator souffles" where you can hold the batter. He says for up to 4 days, but I've never felt safe with that long, but certainly makes the time line more doable.


----------



## ecolee01 (May 11, 2007)

chocolate skirmish!! lol, I love it. The exec chef told me to just go with chocolate lava cakes! what a riot


----------

